# Cherry swimming non-stop



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

One of my big female cherry has been swimming around the tank non-stop since last night. She will just swim, stop for a bit and swim again.. she seem normal, not swimming sideway or upside down. the rest of my shrimps are perfectly normal.. what's going on? She has saddle but I don't see any eggs yet


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

thot I heard they do that when ready to breed or maybe it was the males. Mine do it all the time I wouldn't worry about it if she seems ok.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

my amanos shrimps act like that when they sense food...ready to mate(pheromones) released in the water...or something had died...


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

also after a cool water change, should have seen my tank last night.... shrimp racing everywhere!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

The males are typically the ones that swim around looking for a mate when she releases her pheromones. I'm not sure what's up with the female, maybe she's just taking initiative, lol.


----------



## lamyfung (Jul 26, 2010)

I think that's what she was doing. now she seem to have settled down and finding food again. i was afraid she was going to die of exhaustion or something


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

yah..the shrimps will settle once they do wut they need to do(eat, breed..yada)...hope all is well in the tank


----------

